

Productivity and Flow - dreadpirateryan
http://searchforquality.blogspot.com/2008/03/productivity-and-flow.html

======
girk
I love Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi. I had a professor in college who taught
'Introduction to Creativity' and was extremely passionate about teaching the
ways of Csikszentmihalyi. We the students were inspired and intrigued by her
passion about his ideas nearly as much as his ideas themselves. My friend and
classmate started a blog, titled "optimal experience" (as an ode to
Csikszentmihalyi) at: <http://blog.think27.com>

